# Ringneck doves and aviary need good home in SF bay area



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Elizabeth from Palomacy has posted this indicating that six lovely ringneck doves plus aviary are available asap for adoption. More information is also available on the Palomacy facebook page too along with photos.
https://www.facebook.com/PigeonDiplomacy/
If you are interested I will PM her phone number to you. She said help is available to move the aviary this weekend. Please help adopt these wonderful birds if you can offer a great home. Thank you!


----------

